# Your new Performance Specialist, a message from AWE Tuning



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Greetings everyone, my name is Mike Spock and I am proud to be the newest member of the AWE Tuning team. As Performance Specialist I'm here to assist you in any way I can!

All I know is the automotive industry; I've shot for magazines, been entrusted to detail high end vehicles, covered rallies, and had the pleasure of dealing with many customers in the aftermarket parts world for well over a decade. When I'm not in the office you'll find me wrenching on my project cars, taking pictures at events, or throwing a brisket into the smoker (not a euphemism).

I look forward to contributing towards the community here. Please reach out to me with any questions, comments, concerns...or just to chat! Let me know how I can help you! 

Mike/AWE


----------

